# Help: Sexing Apistogramma Cacatoudies



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Just picked up the pair yesterday. 
Wondering if they are in fact a pair. 
They are still very young. 
Probably a little bit over an inch.

I know it is pretty hard to sex them at a young age and it is best to wait for them to mature.

I observed them in the tank and it seems the male, I believe is the male, keeps on chasing away the female.
I caught them once facing each other and both were flaring.
I am not sure if this proves that there are two males fighting for territory or a mating ritual.

The first two pictures below are of the female, I assume. 
The last two pictures are of the male. 

I believe this is right because of the dorsal fin on the male is larger and have the signature 'mohawk' look when flared. 

Also, the male has a larger face and chin in comparison to the female.

Tried to take a picture when they were stationary and flaring their fins. 
The female seems to keep her dorsal fins down the majority of the time. 
The male tends to flare every time he gets while jumping around from hiding place to hiding place.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Also; the female seems to be lighter in color in comparison to the male.
The male seems to be darker. 

Do not know if this is another trait that will help tell them apart.
Also; these are Wild Apistogramma Cacatoudies.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Based on your photos and description of the fish, I am pretty certain that you are right and you do have a male and a female. Although it is a bit difficult to see the supposed male in those photos to know for sure. When the fish flare at each other do they flap the back part of their body at each other(the "male" doing it more often) and does the " female" turn a yellow color? If so, then this is mating behaviour and the yellow color change is a confirmation that it is a female.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Well; I am not so sure if there is a color change during this behaviour. 
Both of them seem to flare at each other; however, the female tends to run away more often rather than facing the male and flaring.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

I believe you have a pair...just a very young male.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

It is normal for the female to run away from the male much of the time when they are in breeding mode. When the female is ready, she will start to entice the male by turning yellow, flapping her back half at him and nudging his side then slowly swim away trying to lead him into the breeding spot she chose(usually some type of cave). She will do this over and over again.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Good to know. 
I just fed frozen bloodworms not too long ago. 
The male went crazy and started to flare beside the female.

The female got tired of getting chased and hid in a cave. 
But; I am confident they are a male and female. 
More than I was the day i brought them home. 

Thanks. 

Will update if I see any progress on the ritual of breeding.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

You're welcome.

Yes, keep us updated. I would be curious to know if they spawn.

If you want to condition them into breeding, I would suggest feeding some frozen food such as blood worms, daphnia, mysis shrimp, ect, and or live food daily. This will get them to grow and breed faster, not to mention being better for their health.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks. 
I feed live food once a week. 
On Sundays. 
Monday, Wednesday, Friday, are my staple foods.
Hikari Bio Gold Cichlid Pellets for the Apistos.
Hikari Tropical Micro pellets for the cardinals.


----------

